# catback/muffler



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I am new to the GTO world. I am coming from an 06 Mustang and I knew my fair share about thier set-ups. My GTO has spintechs but they are a little too loud. IDK if it's a full catback or just the mufflers. If it's the catback, can I just replace the mufflers or do I need to replace the whole catback. Also, why is the term axleback used for these cars? They called mufflers axlebacks on the 05+ mustang because the mufflers were located behind the axle.


----------

